# N2Deep Newton falls, OH 2014/2015 Race Schedule



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello all,

Welcome to the new updated N2Deep 2014/2015 Race schedule. Yes thats right NEW!! race schedule, the owner of the Austintown Hobby shop is in the works of leasing out the N2Deep track. If you would like to take part in making this track work and keep its doors open then come on down December 7th practice from 9am-12pm racing starts 12pm, $15 first class $5 for every class after. this is going to be a trial run to see if things look promising, Classes are not set in stone as of yet we need to see what the public would be bringing to race there will be a novice class of course. what i mean by this is if we get enough people to race say SCT then will run that class, if we get enough VTA guys it will be a class. the reason for this is to see what every one has to bring before we set up classes so if you would like to join bring what you want and will go from there. we look forward to see everyone there and please be patient during the first couple weeks as we get things settled 

thank you,


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

NE Ohio R/C carpet racers (on-road and oval):

N2Deep Raceway in Newtown Falls is looking at reopening with oval practice/test-'n-tune on Sunday, December 7th. Doors open at 9:00am, practice all day til ? $15 gets you in the door with as many cars/trucks you can bring. The previous owner of the track is just that - the owner of the property, and will not be involved in the race program. Kevin Nestor﻿ of Austintown Hobbies has assumed track manager/promoter duties, and wants to get the place going again. 

On-road racers: N2Deep Raceway is looking at getting some on-road going in the Newton Falls/Youngstown area. I did inform him of the classes that N.O.R.C.A.R. R/C Racing at The Gate﻿ runs, and he's willing to try those classes if the racers will come out. He doesn't want to conflict with The Gate's schedule, of which I also informed him. That way, there'd be two carpet tracks in the area for racers to come and run.

PLEASE come out and support a new (sort of) race facility! I'll have more information (address, etc.) as soon as I can.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

2864 newton falls rd.
Newton Falls, oh 44444


The track is like 5 minutes off I-76 at exit 57 Route 45 Bailey Road. Go north until you see the big blue Lordstown water tower, then turn left and go to the 2nd stop sign, and turn left again. Building is on the left a short distance down the road.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

So Dec. 7th is oval only? Let us know when the first onroad week will be.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Interesting.

Post some pics once the ball is rolling.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

hey guys this is from the owner him self "Thanks again for everyone who was able to come out and have some fun today!! It was a successful day and I believe everyone had a good time. This Tuesday the 9th 5-9 open practice on the road course and Sunday the 14th, doors open at 9am with a test n' tune on the road course. We will have the same timed and organized practice as we did today. Stay tuned as I will start listing some classes for both oval and road course. I'm hoping by mid December to start a race program."


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

Dont forget guys this sunday is the on road Test N' Tune day so bring what you would like to run same time as last week doors open at 9am racing starts at noon $10 all day track location 2864 N. Newton Falls Road
Newton Falls, Ohio 44444 look for the N2Deep sign in front of the building see you guys there


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*really great!*



Mumfmob said:


> Dont forget guys this sunday is the on road Test N' Tune day so bring what you would like to run same time as last week doors open at 9am racing starts at noon $10 all day track location 2864 N. Newton Falls Road
> Newton Falls, Ohio 44444 look for the N2Deep sign in front of the building see you guys there


Hey, really nifty. I haven't been there in few years. I remember chasing mister chambers around in TC.

Are you installing Ozite?


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

I would like to install ozite carpet. I however am not going to install it this year. I want to get the place up and running again, start drawing a crowd and interest in the place again and then invest the money on ozite. Mr. chambers was there yesterday with his father running vta and there were hooked up and fast!!!


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok guys and girls, racing will start right after the holidays, the first official race day will be January 4th. Doors open at 9am with racing starting at 12pm, it will be on the road course and alternating weekly with oval. The address to n2deep is 2864 newton falls rd. newton falls, Ohio 44444. If you have any questions feel free to call me at Austintown hobby (330)793-9233.

Classes will be as follows:

Class: T/C 17.5 and 13.5
•	Motor/Rotor: ROAR approved 17.5/13.5 with ROAR approved tuning rotor.
•	ESC: Any ROAR approved non-timing ESC in its approved “Blinky” mode.
•	Battery: Any hard case 2s. Need not be ROAR approved.
•	Gearing: Open.
•	Tires/Rims: any
•	Body: any t/c body max 190mm
•	Maximum Battery Voltage: 8.40v
•	Minimum Ground Clearance: 5mm
•	Minimum Weight: 
•	Maximum Width: 190mm
•	Minimum Body Height/Wing: 130mm minimum. Sitting on 20mm blocks.
•	Other: Will run together if not enough to make a class (3 or more make class).

Class: VTA
•	Motor/Rotor: Novak 25.5 (P/N. 3338 or 3626V, there are a few discontined ones also)
•	ESC: Any ROAR approved non-timing ESC in its approved “Blinky” mode.
•	Battery: Any hardcase 2s LiPo with a maximum of 5000mah rating.
•	Gearing: Open
•	Tires/Rims: HPI #4793 Fronts and #4797 Rear. Must use approved 26mm rims on the front and 31mm rims on the rear. 
•	Body: USVTA approved, see their list.
•	Maximum Battery Voltage: 8.40v
•	Minimum Ground Clearance: 5mm
•	Minimum Weight: 1550g
•	Maximum Width: 200mm
•	Minimum Body Height/Wing: Wing as included with body and mounted in designed location.
•	Other: Driver figure not required.
•	See http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ for questions on this class.


Class: Novice
•	Motor/Rotor: any
•	ESC: any
•	Battery: 7.4v lipo and lower / 8.4v nimh and lower
•	Gearing: any
•	Tires/Rims: any
•	Body: any
•	Maximum Battery Voltage: 8.40v
•	Minimum Ground Clearance: n/a
•	Minimum Weight: n/a
•	Minimum Body Height/Wing: n/a
•	Other: This is a run what you brung class. Any driver/car combo that exhibits appropriate skill will be advanced to the appropriate class as deemed by the race director. Remember this class will be for BEGINNERS only!!!!! 


Class: SCT 2wd/4wd
•	Motor/Rotor: any brushed/brushless
•	ESC: any speedo
•	Battery: any hard case lipo 7.4v / any up to 8.4 nimh
•	Gearing: any
•	Tires/Rims: any foam/rubber
•	Body: any body sct, late model, etc....
•	Maximum Battery Voltage: 8.4v
•	Minimum Ground Clearance: n/a
•	Minimum Weight: n/a
•	Minimum Body Height/Wing: n/a
•	Other: 2wd and 4wd will run together unless we have enough to run separate classes. (3 or more make a class, can change under race directors discretion.)


Class: 1/18 spec dromida 1/18 SC4.18 Short Course Truck 4WD 2.4GHz RTR
•	Motor/Rotor: 
•	ESC:
•	Battery:
•	Gearing:
•	Tires/Rims:
•	Body:
•	Maximum Battery Voltage: 7.2v
•	Minimum Ground Clearance:
•	Minimum Weight:
•	Minimum Body Height/Wing:
•	Other: This is a out of box stock class!!!!! what can be modified- suspension can be limited (lowered), change of shock oil, 
any 7.2v nimh battery with any battery connection, aluminum dog bones and cups didc1108 didc1102, body has to be stock 
didc1125, but can be painted to your liking. 


Class: 1/18 modified
•	Motor/Rotor: Any brushed brushless for 1/18th
•	ESC:
•	Battery: 7.4v lipo or 7.2v nimh 
•	Gearing:
•	Tires/Rims: any
•	Body: any body
•	Maximum Battery Voltage: see battery
•	Minimum Ground Clearance: n/a
•	Minimum Weight: n/a
•	Minimum Body Height/Wing: n/a
•	Other: This class will be for the guys that want to mod their dromida's or run any other run any other 1/18 scale car/truck.


Class: open
•	Motor/Rotor: any
•	ESC: any
•	Battery: any
•	Gearing: any
•	Tires/Rims: any
•	Body: any
•	Maximum Battery Voltage: 11.1v
•	Minimum Ground Clearance: any
•	Minimum Weight: any
•	Minimum Body Height/Wing: any
•	Other: This will be a open class. It will be a run what u brung anything goes class, 1/10 scale
and smaller. It will be limited to a 11.1v 3s lipo and smaller and 8.4v nimh and smaller
battery. 

Class: Fill in classes. Any three cars/trucks that show up will create a class.


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

*Racing starts in one week!!*

Still running test n' tune tomorrow (sunday dec. 28) on the road course. Doors open at 9am we close at 5pm, cost is only $10.00 per person. Next week January 4th, we will start racing on the road course!!!! Doors open at 9a.m racing starts at noon , cost is $15.00 first class and $5.00 each additional class. I am going to alternate each week from road course to oval. I will keep everyone posted on what I am running each week so you don't have to keep track. I hope to see everyone out tomorrow and the weeks to come!! Remember 3 cars will make a class so bring whatever cars you want to run. (1/10 and smaller limit 2s lipo or 8.4 nimh):tongue:


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

jar said:


> Hey, really nifty. I haven't been there in few years. I remember chasing mister chambers around in TC.
> 
> Are you installing Ozite?


I'm gona make this easy for you. Install the Ozite, everything else will follow. I only wish it worked the other way.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I gotta give it to Rudy on this one. Sometimes you gotta spend money to make money. If the goal is to have a respectable carpet program you gotta have a respectable track surface. Maybe somebody has some used ozite stored somewhere?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

What is this week?


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

It was oval today, on road this coming weekend.:wave:


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

Practice tuesday night from 5-9 $10 this will be for ON-Road


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Over 50 racers today, check it out if you have not yet.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE (Nov 7, 2001)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Over 50 racers today, check it out if you have not yet.


What classes did they have?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Anything with 3 in a class and they will run. Today we had novice, VTA, SCT, 1/18th scale and 1/18th modified.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

N2Deep Raceway rules, schedule, and info:

http://jimmymack12.wix.com/n2deepraceway

Next on-road race: Sunday, January 25, 2015
Doors open at 9am, racing at 12pm.


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

the last on road race was the 18th and rhat makes the 25th an oval day??????


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

cchambers said:


> the last on road race was the 18th and rhat makes the 25th an oval day??????


correct tomorrow is open practice for oval and racing is sunday for oval


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

tomorrow is on road as is Sunday.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

ooops yes your correct they just had oval yesterday


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

from the owner: "Another great day of racing!! Thanks to all that came out, I hope everyone had a good time and I hope everyone made it home safe and sound. Stay tuned this week as I will get all the specs for the upcoming point series, It will be a 4 week series on the road course , starting next week!!! Same road course , practice still on tues for 5-9 , dates will be February 8, 15, 22, and March 1 with one drop. Best of three series"


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Hmm... Missed this somehow*

Looking forward to checking this place out. I generally run a the Gate but work randomly has me in on Saturdays which totally jacks up my Hobby time. Seeing that you guys always run on Sundays is very exciting. And if I'm not working I would love to do both. Lord knows I sure could use the extra track time.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

How about some pictures of the track and the rest of the place


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

here are some pictures


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

kevin i hope we are going to run the onroad series in the normal onroad direction which is clockwise. i will see you sunday


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Many thanks to Kevin and the Crew at N2Deep*

Hello, I Just wanted to drop a note and tell everyone what a great time I had racing today at N2Deep, and also to thank everyone for making the "New Guy" feel welcome. I'm glad I made the start of this Points Series and Hope to be able to finish it out.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Crank up that heat for Sunday! Gonna be warmer racing here than racing offroad anywhere else this weekend.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Over 60 entries yesterday with 3 heats of VTA. Check out the place if you have not already.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Final tally is in*

They had 70 entries yesterday good times had by all. If your Sunday's are open come check it out.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like me Jake,and John will be down there a couple of times this month.
When do the doors open and racing start, and how many qualifiers do they run?


Doug K.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

DougK said:


> Sounds like me Jake,and John will be down there a couple of times this month.
> When do the doors open and racing start, and how many qualifiers do they run?
> 
> 
> Doug K.


Doors open at 9, racing starts at noon. Next Sunday is oval racing, the following Sunday is onroad again, alternating weeks.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

DougK said:


> Sounds like me Jake,and John will be down there a couple of times this month.
> When do the doors open and racing start, and how many qualifiers do they run?
> 
> 
> Doug K.


Two and a main


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Usgt*

Got any?


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Looks like the 1:1 Race weekend version of N2Deep*

This is the only channel I need. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKRG3xqJ2nw

1:1 VTA The sound and the way these cars move around when hopping crubs and jockeying for position, Just about makes someone want to sell everything and move to Australia.

Edit:
Here they are racing Utes.... that's Australian for El Camino...
2015 V8 Ute Series - Adelaide - Race 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyCzd0Dhmk


More Edit:
Oh-Emm-Gee I need to got to bed
Here they are racing Short Course trucks on the same course as VTA and Utes

2015 Stadium Super Trucks - Adelaide - Race 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVvfm-WFpsY

Racing for the trucks starts at 13:50 because one of them rolled it on the parade lap.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Guys,
I am selling a Tenshock SCT 5200 KV short course motor looking for $45

I also have a Trinity D3.0 17.5 in excellent shape with purple rotor looking for $40


I will bring both Sunday.
I will also have my Losi JRX sedan with tons of parts for $100, would make a great VTA.
Thanks


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

What time do doors open Sunday and when racing start? And what time do you guys get done around?


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*So I hear*

Obviously I never make it for doors open but I hear it is
9am

12:00

and usually 5:30pm or so.

I can't make it till after noon most likely but I'm gonna get there as soon as possible.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

DougK - you and your son racing tomorrow?


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> DougK - you and your son racing tomorrow?


No, it's oval tomorrow, but maybe next weekend.

Doug K


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK, Maybe we can get a few 1/12th spec guys to go out next Sunday.....I know Pete works on Saturdays, so Sunday is a better race option for him.....


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK, Maybe we can get a few 1/12th spec guys to go out next Sunday.....I know Pete works on Saturdays, so Sunday is a better race option for him.....


Actually the BEST option for me is a class where I am the ONLY racer. I might have a chance of winning a race...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Guys,
> I am selling a Tenshock SCT 5200 KV short course motor looking for $45
> 
> I will bring both Sunday.
> ...


17.5 is sold, still have the Tenshock SCT motor and Losi JRSX


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

What classes do you run in 1:12.? Do you guys also run USGT? Do you run every Sunday?


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> What classes do you run in 1:12.? Do you guys also run USGT? Do you run every Sunday?


here is a list of the classes, if yours are not listed it would be placed in a run what you got class, it is every sunday with alternating oval and road course

http://jimmymack12.wix.com/n2deepraceway


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> What classes do you run in 1:12.? Do you guys also run USGT? Do you run every Sunday?


Now that the points series is over, 1/12th will be run as its own class, if 3 or more show up. I believe they are running 17.5 blinky. Haven't been enough USGT show up yet, so bring a few buddies to make a class. Lots of VTA running so far.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Think me an Jake and me will be there in the morning.

Doug K.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I was there the other day, nice place and the people were nice to talk to. hope you have fun, let us know.


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Just a reminder to all that don't already know the track will be CLOSED for two weeks. there will be no practice on march 31 or april 7 and no racing on april 4 (easter) and april 11. any questions call me @ 330-793-9233


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Ready and waiting*



DougK said:


> Think me an Jake and me will be there in the morning.
> 
> Doug K.


Sorry I missed you guys, I was out of town but will be ready for the next time you guys can make it out.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there going to be a onroad race this Sun.?

Thanks


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Doug, per Kevin (Nestor) on FaceBook tonight:



> There will be no practice tomorrow night April 14th or racing on Sunday the 19th. Sorry for the bad news or any inconvenience.. I will let everyone know when racing will continue. If any has any questions please call me at the hobby shop...


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

AFAIK, Kevin got his new building for his own track. It's 2-3 blocks east of his hobby shop, on Mahoning Ave. in Austintown. He will be spending the rest of the summer getting it ready, and hopes to start carpet racing in September. Don't think he'll be running any more races at N2Deep.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

Stealth_RT said:


> AFAIK, Kevin got his new building for his own track. It's 2-3 blocks east of his hobby shop, on Mahoning Ave. in Austintown. He will be spending the rest of the summer getting it ready, and hopes to start carpet racing in September. Don't think he'll be running any more races at N2Deep.


sweet cant wait maybe this one will be better on the heat then the old one haha and maybe room for a dirt track haha


----------



## Erichson (Mar 28, 2013)

*30CC KING MOTOR for Sale Tricked out !*

KING MOTOR 30CC 5B buggy in mint condition, " Chromed out to the max!! " The buggy has about a hour of run time on it , all on asphalt.

Super Clean!!!! Total cost $1300.00

Comes with extra tires. RTR :thumbsup:

*** SELLING FOR $950 *** :woohoo:

Contact info. (( For photos contact: Erich B. [email protected] ))

BIG DOG RC
482 Stoneboro Lateral Rd.
Stoneboro, PA 16153
724-376-2379


----------

